# Furry Erotica: The Dark Rose



## jitterFerret (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello Everyone! I'm @jitterFerret on discord and I'm proud to present a new erotica that I'm writing based on an ongoing erp that I'm having with @Warmaster Benjamin. I'd love to hear some feedback, and I'll be publishing new chapters regularly. Have fun reading.


----------



## jitterFerret (Feb 8, 2019)

Chapter 4 just released, check out the new file!


----------



## jitterFerret (Feb 12, 2019)

Chapter 5 done! Don't forget to leave a comment telling me what you think of the book so far. Message me on discord if ya want to.


----------



## jitterFerret (Feb 18, 2019)

Chapter 6 done! Nearly finished with part 1!


----------

